# Shiny/greasy stools after FD Raw



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Keystone is approaching 9 and has been raw fed for just under 2yrs… commercial, DIY & whole prey. there were some inconsistent stools early on while i was figuring out DIY ratios but overall he has done well in that department.

For convenience there were some meals where he still received kibble (traveling, weird work schedule, forgot to thaw, etc), but i’ve recently replaced those meals with a few freeze dried varieties.

A couple weeks ago before a camping trip i transitioned him over several days to a new freeze dried brand…. then for 3 days camping and 3 days after we got home (figured i’d finish the bag) he’s been on 100% freeze dried. his stools were normal all that time until day 5 he had 1 mucousy stool, then pure liquid diarrhea, just once, was fasted 1 meal and his stool returned to solid but were pretty greasy looking. resumed feeding and again, solid but greasy stools. today he had chicken and rice, stools still greasy.

The food is 36% protein and 32% fat…… i’m thinking the stools are a result of a higher fat amount than he’s used to but i’m also nervous about pancreitis. when i read that pancreitis is essentially the pancreas digesting itself, of course i get this cartoon animation visual of it disintegrating right before your eyes which we know isn’t the case, but still worrisome.

No other symptoms. Normal bloodwork last month.

For those who have dealt with this, i guess i’m looking for validation as far as the likelihood of freeze dried foods and/or the slow build up of a high fat diet being the cause… recommendations of low fat freeze dried diets that have worked well for you, as well as where to go from here… both near future and going forward.

TIA


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I don't have experience with freeze dried meals, so no help there.

I have seen stools like this when feeding a lot of fat like saw scraps from a butcher. It can take a few days for the dog's ability to digest all that fat to be exceeded and then it just passes through. Kind of nasty. The easiest solution is to fast for a day and then feed some DIY raw that is lower then normal in fat, or commercial raw with some extra lean muscle meat added, for a while. Maybe a couple weeks. Being an adult, the shift to lower fat shouldn't bother him at all. 

If you continue to see very loose or watery stool after the chicken and rice and a couple days of lean meals, I would think about seeing a vet.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Off topic but your picture has a rainbow over your tent. Idk if you noticed or if it is intentional but warmed my heart.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I hate to say it but greasy stools are a sign of Giardia.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Aside from checking fat like it was mentioned, I would do a round of fenbendazole. (~5 days) I think there are several bacteria that can also lead to this. None really serious in adults as far as I know.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> I hate to say it but greasy stools are a sign of Giardia.


They are also a sign of colitis-inflammation. 

Fodder, absent infection, I think you're on the right track with too much fat in the diet especially at that age.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Apex1 said:


> Off topic but your picture has a rainbow over your tent. Idk if you noticed or if it is intentional but warmed my heart.


Fodder either has a rain cloud or a rainbow floating over her at all times. Magic mod  😀


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> I hate to say it but greasy stools are a sign of Giardia.


oh you can say it… i’m one of the few that’s desensitized to giardia since i deal with it regularly at work. Keys gets exposed so often he’s probably immune by now, lol…. but parasites is definitely a thought.


Bearshandler said:


> Aside from checking fat like it was mentioned, I would do a round of fenbendazole. (~5 days) I think there are several bacteria that can also lead to this. None really serious in adults as far as I know.


thanks, panacur is easily accessible, i’ll consider it if things persist, but he does get DE when we come back from any trips.


ausdland said:


> They are also a sign of colitis-inflammation.
> 
> Fodder, absent infection, I think you're on the right track with too much fat in the diet especially at that age.


good point. i never really considered his age!


dogma13 said:


> Fodder either has a rain cloud or a rainbow floating over her at all times. Magic mod  😀


ha! it’s been a rain cloud the past few days 😭


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Heaven knows I'm no nutrition expert, but one of my girls who in her younger days had an iron stomach cannot handle any excess fat any longer. She'll be nine next month. The tiniest bit will give her loose stools for days.🌈🌧🌈


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

dogma13 said:


> Heaven knows I'm no nutrition expert, but one of my girls who in her younger days had an iron stomach cannot handle any excess fat any longer. She'll be nine next month. The tiniest bit will give her loose stools for days.🌈🌧🌈


interesting. yeah, i think ausland is definitely on to something. he’s so active i forget that he’s aging and the changes his body will inevitably go through.


----------

